# detailing news- adams detail sprays



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

check put prestige section for some new sprays in 
adams valentines , midnight and cars and coffee detail sprays

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=355


----------

